# Magyar nyugdijert folyamodni Canadabol



## makoskrumpli (2015 November 26)

Talan valakinek van tapasztalata errol a temarol.
Magyarorszag es Canada Kozott van egy ketoldalu egyezmeny.*" Canada / Hungary Agreement on Social Security March 4, 2002"
http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eforms/forms/cahu11e.pdf*

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/services/pensions/international/countries/hungary.shtml

Erdemes folyamodni ?
Mennyi ideig tart a herce hurca mig dontes hozatik?
Hany evnyi magyarorszagi munkaviszony kell hogy kapjon az ember valamit?


----------



## xinof (2015 November 26)

makoskrumpli írta:


> Talan valakinek van tapasztalata errol a temarol.
> Magyarorszag es Canada Kozott van egy ketoldalu egyezmeny.*" Canada / Hungary Agreement on Social Security March 4, 2002"
> http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eforms/forms/cahu11e.pdf*
> 
> ...



1) attol fugg 
2) hosssszuuuuuu
3) minimum 20


----------



## Verbovszki Sándor (2015 November 30)

makoskrumpli írta:


> Talan valakinek van tapasztalata errol a temarol.
> Magyarorszag es Canada Kozott van egy ketoldalu egyezmeny.*" Canada / Hungary Agreement on Social Security March 4, 2002"
> http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eforms/forms/cahu11e.pdf*
> 
> ...


Én úgy tudom, hogy 10 év (?). De, ne vedd készpénznek.


----------



## xinof (2015 December 1)

Verbovszki Sándor írta:


> *Én úgy tudom,* hogy 10 év (?). De, *ne vedd készpénznek*.




*Sajátjogú öregségi nyugdíjra* alapesetben az jogosult, aki az alábbi feltételeknek megfelel:

*Szolgálati idő:*


teljes nyugdíjhoz: *minimum 20 év*


----------



## makoskrumpli (2015 December 2)

xinof írta:


> *Sajátjogú öregségi nyugdíjra* alapesetben az jogosult, aki az alábbi feltételeknek megfelel:
> 
> *Szolgálati idő:*
> 
> ...


Akkor ezek szerint van resznyugdij is?
Csak 19 ev van, 1986-ig


----------



## xinof (2015 December 2)

makoskrumpli írta:


> Akkor ezek szerint *van resznyugdij* is?
> Csak 19 ev van, 1986-ig


van - ahhoz a minimum 15 ev


----------



## makoskrumpli (2015 December 2)

Vajon hogy itelik meg a nyugdijat az ilyen regi meg a szocializmusban dolgozott ido utan?
Akkor a keresetek olyan 3-4-5 ezer forint voltak havonta


----------



## xinof (2015 December 2)

makoskrumpli írta:


> Vajon hogy itelik meg a nyugdijat az ilyen regi meg a szocializmusban dolgozott ido utan?


huszonkoruli ledolgozott ev utan utalnak 200 $ koruli osszeget egy baratnak


----------



## makoskrumpli (2015 December 2)

Koszi a gyors valaszt....elkezdjuk...eltart majd egy darabig mire lesz dontes


----------



## xinof (2015 December 2)

makoskrumpli írta:


> Koszi a gyors valaszt....elkezdjuk...eltart majd egy darabig mire lesz dontes


januarban kitoltottem a papirokat egy baratnak es elkuldtem a Canadai nyugdij intezethez ,mert csak rajtuk keresztul kerheted a magyart 
most november vegen jeleztek ,hogy tovabb kuldtek magyarorszagra . 
szerintem otthon elinditani gyorsabb


----------



## makoskrumpli (2015 December 2)

Itt akarom, elinditani.
Akkor most otthon is lehet vagy nem?


----------



## xinof (2015 December 2)

HA otthon inditod gyorsabb de 2 honap kell 
HA innet inditod akkor a Canadai CPP keresztul intezed


----------



## makoskrumpli (2015 December 2)

Mivel Canadaban elek asszem az itteni marad....
Vagy lehet online innen Magyarorszagrol?


----------



## xinof (2015 December 2)

lehet de Neked olyan regi okmanyokat kell benyujtanod hogy azt oda postazni 
hmm kozben el is tunhet plussz bizonyitasra is szukseged lehet 
a CPP -n keresztul kitoltod a formanyomtatvanyt es ok kuldik magyarorszagra es ok szerzik hozza az igazolasokat 
igaz csak majdnem egy ev volt hogy tovabbitottak kituggya mennyi kell mire lezajlik


----------



## makoskrumpli (2015 December 2)

Legtobb regi okmany, mint munkakonyv iskolai dolgok mrgvannak, de Canadaiak az eredetit akarjak, hat nem tudom hogy kuldjem el mindenbol az eredetit?


----------



## xinof (2015 December 2)

makoskrumpli írta:


> Legtobb regi okmany, mint munkakonyv iskolai dolgok mrgvannak, de Canadaiak az eredetit akarjak, hat nem tudom hogy kuldjem el mindenbol az eredetit?


hat sehogy pont errol beszelek HA innet inditod CSAK leirod az infot pontosan mikortol-medig -hol
a bizonyitek beszerzese a magyar nyugdij intezet dolga 
HA otthonrol inditod futhatsz fuhoz fahoz bizonyitani 
a szemelyi szamodat jo ha tudod


----------



## makoskrumpli (2015 December 2)

ok.. de hogy szerzi ba az otthoni hivatal az enrolam szolo bizonyitekokat?
Munkarol, iskolakrol stb....
Izgalmas lesz


----------



## xinof (2015 December 2)

makoskrumpli írta:


> ok.. de hogy szerzi ba az otthoni hivatal az enrolam szolo bizonyitekokat?
> Munkarol, iskolakrol stb....
> Izgalmas lesz


nyugi beszerzi ! ugy emlekszem csak az 1945 elotti munkavegzest kellett esetleg tanukkal igazolni 
az utaniakat mar munkakonyv inaslevel bizonyitja es nyilvantartasban voltak


----------



## makoskrumpli (2015 December 2)

Akkor turelmes leszek, talan kapunk annyi penzt havonta amibol lesz par case of beer


----------



## xinof (2015 December 2)

sokkal tobbre ne szamits 
DE HA az itteni sajatjogudat ki kell egesziteni a provinsnak akkor beszamittolja a magyart


----------



## makoskrumpli (2015 December 2)

Koszi,, akkor most mehetek aludni...


----------



## xinof (2015 December 2)

me too


----------

